
Curl and libcurl 7.49.0 released - Mojah
https://marc.ttias.be/varia-announce/2016-05/msg00023.php
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11720169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11720169)

